# alaskan fish nutes...



## Dyannas son (Apr 7, 2009)

Alaskan fish fertilizer 5-1-1 is any one using this or have used it in the past what can you tell me about it as far as is it good for MJ or bad any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

u have a stinky bottle of good veg nutes. i use in teas w/ other things. in veg u should use high N & K to develop growth in roots & leaves. here look @ this & experiment w/ teas. hXXp://www.primalseeds.org/npk.htm[/URL]remember a lil goes a long way. fish fert will make teas foamy so try 2 allow 4 that. hope this helps


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 15, 2009)

The Doc is right.  This stuff is cheap and powerful, a bottle will last for years (or turn to muck first).

It is relatively safe and tough to burn with, as long as you remember this:

1. Only about half of it's nitrogen is readily available.  That means one feeding can last a month....depending on the size.  This stuff WILL sneak up on you if you abuse it, wait until she tells you she needs food again.

2. This stuff is around 4.5 ph out of the bottle.  It is stabilized there to prevent bacteria from growing and causing the contents to slither away.   Be careful, check ph, dilute very well, make a tea....whatever you have to do, but be aware.  There are more tea recipes in my journal.  I actually don't use this stuff anymore I use fish meal but it works just as well and is easy to find.

3. By itself it is painfully deficient in P and K, and most soils are too.  It goes great with kelp though.

4. It is a nice form of sulphur, which plants need.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had my bottle for a year and a half.  Great stuff but as Skynard said... "Ohhh that smell!"


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 28, 2009)

...ahhh, memories. When I first began bloomin' local skunk round these here parts, we used Alaska Fish MORBLOOM. Man, that skunk was so freakin strong we could triple wrap in plastic then tupperware and It still reeked to high heaven, but the stinkiest, crystalliest, dankest dankety dank dank soil grown you'd ever get. Couldn't tell you about veg Alaska Fish, tho. Eventually changed to ESU Greenleaves, synthetic hydro nutes, that seemed to calm down the stench...but not much...lol

Wishing You Much Peace and Nugz,

7greeneyes


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 14, 2009)

HI,

I use most Alaska products on outdoor grows...  especially the fish nutes cuz they wreak to high heaven...   :holysheep:    I'm sure you're talking about the same stuff 7eyes....  Alaska Morbloom is the full brand name...

It's great stuff and I use it early in spring along with Alaska 'Start-Up' ferts which have a more balanced 2-1-2 NPK...   The startup is a great fert and has a healthy molasses/B1 twang to the smell and I use it indoors as well for transplanting...

Peace!


----------

